

GTA V - Gaming is for ‘nerds’? - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.tumblr.com/post/61650481916/gta-v-gaming-is-for-nerds

======
adamconroy
Somebody needs to be educated on the difference between nerds and geeks.

~~~
acosmism
You are a nerd and i am a geek

